# Dennis Farina ist tot



## tommie3 (23 Juli 2013)

US-Schauspieler Dennis Farina ist tot. Der 69 Jahre alte TV-Star starb am Montag in einem Krankenhaus im US-Staat Arizona, wie der Sender FoxNews unter Berufung auf Angaben von Farinas Sprecherin berichtete. Ein Blutgerinnsel in seiner Lunge habe zu dem plötzlichen Tod geführt. Bekannt war Farina vor allem durch seine Rolle als TV-Detektiv Joe Fontana in der Serie "Law &Order".
Der Sohn italienischer Einwanderer war von 1967 bis 1985 Polizist in Chicago. Erst mit Ende 30 machte er als Schauspieler Karriere. Mal spielte er Kriminelle, mal den starken Gesetzeshüter. In den Komödien "Midnight Run" (1988) und "Schnappt Shorty" (1995) mimte er Mafiabosse, in Steven Spielbergs Kriegsdrama "Der Soldat James Ryan" (1998) spielte er einen Armee-Oberst. Daneben war er in Fernsehserien wie "Crime Story" und "Miami Vice" zu sehen.

Regisseur Michael Mann, für den Farina 1981 bei Dreharbeiten zu dem Thriller "Der Einzelgänger" als Berater am Set arbeitete, gab dem Neuling damals seine erste Rolle. Mann holte den schnauzbärtigen Schauspieler auch für "Blutmond" (1986) vor die Kamera.


----------



## Reuters (23 Juli 2013)

RIP Detective Fontana


----------



## zool (29 Juli 2013)

Ein echt toller Schauspieler ist von uns gegangen! Solche Charakterköpfe findet man immer seltener...


----------

